# Tolls



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

As I understand it, tolls are deductible _in addition_ to the standard mileage deduction. What kind of documentation/evidence do you need to substantiate tolls? In my area, a lot of the tolls are change baskets. You drive by, you toss a couple bucks in quarters into the change basket, and then the light tells you that you can go. There aren't any receipts or electronic records. It's all automated (and half the time the change baskets don't work, leaving you to wonder if you're going to get a ticket in the mail for failure to pay the toll that you actually paid).


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

In your case I would make sure my trip record definitely included start an stop point, it should any way, and then I would record amount of tolls paid and where (location of toll basket) and make a note it was a coin basket with no receipt available.


----------

